# [RECOVERY] CWMR 5.0.2.8 for Samsung SPHM930BST (Transform Ultra)



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

https://github.com/u...sung_SPHM930BST

http://dl.dropbox.co.../build7.tar.md5

This device is quite strange and because of the way it uses shared memory it's possible (before this fix) to really screw up your device. I have implemented a fix for this from the previous recovery that was available for it. This recovery does not rely on system to be mounted like the previous one so hopefully it's a lot more useful to those TU owners. I am posting this alpha build here as I have received word from the testers that it seems to work well. I don't have this device so it was not possible for me to test everything out but please exercise caution when flashing kernels, etc, as with the previous recovery there were instances where usb storage got completely destroyed and the bootloader partition had to be dd'd back to fix it. I would STRONGLY encourage you to reach out to Mavrikmeercat or Chevanlol360 before using this recovery to learn the ins/outs of it. I also wanted to post my rmt_storage fix in case it helps out other Samsung devices which implement it. There are some cosmetic issues in the build as far as warnings I haven't suppressed yet but I will update it with a cleaner build if more people are successful with this than the previous one you guys were using.


----------



## Mavrikmeercat (Jul 21, 2012)

Info thread for Transform Ultra users is located here:
http://androidforums.com/transform-ultra-all-things-root/593840-cwm-new-clockworkmod-fixed-no-2min-reboot.html#post4754225


----------



## Tattooedgod (Sep 29, 2012)

They have been updated

If this helped in any way please hit thanks

Samsung Transform Ultra running Megatron 6.0.3


----------

